# VFE S54m3 Test Video + Pics



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

Ok so I decided to stop by and take a look at the M3 project VFE(www.vf-engineering.com) has been working.

CEO Nik Saran happened to be in... We disused a few topics that were going up with up-to-date project status on the MZ3 S54.

The S54M3 project is complete, he showed over 70kits were being resubmitted to CARB for their approval. Nik Suggested I take his daily driver 2005 S54M3 out for a test drive and gave me the key... Coming from a 315Hp TANK daily driver that I drive, 480hp supercharged M3 will be a huge change...

So I take advantage of the opportunity to drive the M3 home and get a camera before going on a joy ride to Huntington Beach Ca... Perfect day might I add, then Picked up a friend CEO of Empire Plumbing and HVAC as witness and camera man. Also a fellow forum member here I forgot his screen I call him Vienne ...

Then stopped by a friends work and took photo of a pretty kewl truck see links

1. Outside Temp ~75F Eng and water within Normal range before go
2. Silent with a soft sucking sound at idle 
3. Operated within normal range the whole drive
4. You must see the short clip. OMFG or was it ***8220;JC" my camera man said
5. Miles driven 25***8217;

Please enjoy the video, the kit runs perfect on the M3 but you do not have to believe me just go down to VFE and see for yourself.

Please Right Click and download. I will not have theses posted very long perhaps of you forum members can host this for me.

www.armyofdeath-clan.com/Downloads/DSC00889.JPG

www.armyofdeath-clan.com/Downloads/DSC00884.JPG

www.armyofdeath-clan.com/Downloads/DSC00882.JPG

Movie 5MB
awaiting host ... if you can host a video please PM me


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

Here you go


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

ANOTHER VIDEO Idle and SC KIT

was able to do drive it under many conditions

1. Freeway 60miles total

2. City 40miles total

3. 0-60 mph Test 4 times not timed my guess less than 4.5sec being conservative Tires chirp between gears

4. 5- 100mph Test 1 time I DO NOT NEED TICKET and its on video

5. normal start up and shut down Over the course of 48hrs 20 times 
---4 cold
6. idle under steering load(sharp U turn in parking lost situation), no problems

7. Driven Total 100 miles 0 tickets 10 compliments and very high blood pressure!

8. Supercharger noise, Cannot tell inside cab silent over engine at idle hardly noticeable. Must have a trained ear. Durning acceration watch the video... I cannot hear the SC over the engine.

One thing I did not know about the M3 was the tach tells you where your caution area is as you are warming up the car. My Mroadster does not have that option.

The Craftsmanship is outstanding and the car screams "DRIVE ME"... This M3 is a beast and I do not know why you would ever want nor need more HP after the VFE Supercharger system modification, So easy to get in trouble as it takes a lot of self control not to hit it. Just so exhilarating to fill your body pushed back in your seat in every gear and the Speedo just continues to climb withy what it feels to be no end. All this takes place in just a few seconds but its enough to get your blood moving as if you are on a ride at Six Flags Magic Mountain

I forgot to thank VF for this experience, definitely non forgettable... so thank you to the VF Team... Now my wife wants a VF'd - M3.

VIEW ANOTHER VIDEO


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

*VFE POSTED VIDEO on YOUTUBE*






check it out


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

*Correction on Video on www.youtube.com*






tags VFE M3


----------

